# Anyone here using an Atom based HTPC?



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Has anyone here tried one of these little Atom cpu based HTPCs? Just wonder how well they do at playing BluRays, websurfing, streaming web video, etc...

Here is one example from NewEgg: Newegg.com - ASUS Eee Box EB1501P-B016E Intel Atom D525(1.80GHz) 2GB DDR3 320GB HDD Capacity Next-generation NVIDIA ION graphics Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

One thing that concerns me about this is that it comes with only 2GB of RAM. I think it is upgradeable to 4 which I bet would be necessary to get decent performance with Win7.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

wasnt bluray but i have played a 1080p resolution video on a atom based netbook.my netbook has intel integrated graphics it played fine.i know it wouldnt play a bluray,but the nvidia ion might.

after a short google search i found this


----------

